# [SOLVED] Stuttering/chugging lag running online games



## ZachD (Feb 19, 2010)

Also posted in the WinXP forum, not sure which would be the more relevant place to post....

Been researching this problem (stuttering or chugging lag) for last few days. Unfortuneately I can find nothing conclusive solution wise and am a complete newb when it comes to PC tech stuff. I know enough to get around on my PCs (have 2) and install and play games etc. But when it comes to techincal stuff I am lost. So I finally broke down and decided to try some posting....

Have 2 PCs, older one runs my usual games fine, no apparent lag or problems. Newer one (bit over a year old) seems to have had lag problems ever since I bought it. At first I just assumed the lag was zone lag on the game I was playing (Everquest - online mmorgp) possibly because I was running three instances of the game (multiboxing) and perhaps just didnt have enough ram, but as time went by I noticed that: 
1) the lag stutters and chugs
2) is somewhat intermittant - appears and vanishes at seemingly random times for no apparent reason/s (usually the lag issue isn't as bad at night - or if I stay in a certain zone for long periods of time, frequent zoning seems to make it worse - neither of these appear to be very consistant)
3) seems to affect any online games I use on 2nd PC (and thus far that is all I use it for)
4) is present even while one instance of a game is running

While it doesn't actually stop me from what i'm doing it is very annoying, and i'm very tired of having to deal with it.

General PC specs:
OS: WinXP HE version 2002 with SP3
PC: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6000+
3.11 GHz, 2.00GB of RAM
MB: MSI K9N6PGM-F
chipset: nVidia GeForce 6100V
Phys Memory: 2048 MB DDR2-SDRAM

Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GT
Powersource: Optimax Titan powersource ATX-550P5
(not sure on wattage and other info for PS, don't understand some of this)

Just finished a complete refomat and reinstalled all games/drivers/programs 2 days ago. Didn't affect the lag issue at all. After reinstall I fired up one instance of Everquest and it did the exact same thing. PC itself seems to run fine with no visible lag problems in normal (non game) mode.

Currently installed programs:
AVG Free9.0
Dual-Core Optimizer (AMD ver 1.1.3.0161)
Everquest
EVGA Display Driver ver 1.00.000
High Definition Audio Driver Package - KB888111
Mircosoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
NVIDIA Display Control Panel
NVIDIA Drivers
NVIDIA nView Desktop Manager
NVIDIA PhysX
PC Wiziard 2010.1.93
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver
System Requirements Lab
Windows Driver package - Advanced Micro Devices (AmdK8) Processor
Windows Internet Explorer 8
Windows XP Service Pack 3

Possibly noteworthy:
There is an older post on this forum dealing with similar lag and suggesting that the problem was the powersource not being powerful enough to run the guys PC, thus I included mine under general specs, is it possible this PS isn't good enough to run my 2nd PC properly?

More posts I found on the net detailing a similar stuttering/chugging problem with numerous different online games stated that the cause of their problem was something to do with WinXP and Vista constantly polling for wireless networks every x number of seconds. The effect i'm seeing on my PC seems to be the same, altho I use an ethernet connection.... There were also numerous other posts from people using broadband/ethernet having the same issue I am. Haven't found any conclusive solutions in that info yet.

Also, I have experimented a bit with not using the dual core optimizer, and I find that it seems to have less stuttering lag, but more general lag, when the dual core optimizer is not installed.

The PC clock on newer PC seems to run about 30 seconds slower then the clock on the older one even after they are syncronized to the net.

This 2nd PC that is having the issues is both newer and more powerful then my older PC which doesn't have the stuttering at all, and they both run through the same modem. /boggle

Any ideas?


----------



## ZachD (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: Stuttering/chugging lag running online games*

Seems I have pretty much exhausted all the tweaks/fixes I can find, on this forum and elsewhere, to no effect.

Notably after the reformat PC#2's (the stutterer) clock was only about 2 seconds behind PC#1's clock. Now its a bit more then 10 seconds behind PC#1, so it is loosing time slowly.

My uninformed non-tech self seems to think its a problem with the hardware somewhere, either the powersource or some kind of conflict with the dual-core processors/and/or Everquest. 

I've thought about getting more ram, just to see if it makes any difference, but i'm thinking 2GBs should be more then enough to run one instance of Everquest without getting stutter lag. Especially since my older, less powerful PC (with less ram) has the exact same softwares set up, and doesn't seem to lag at all running Everquest.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Stuttering/chugging lag running online games*

Hey mate and welcome to TSF.

That PSU doesn't sound great to honest with you and I say to get a new one if possible (Corsairs are usually the best but Antecs are decent and if you go on the PSU section, you can find a list of good ones).

To make sure it's the PSU, you may want to try a different one in 1st (your hardware may already be damaged I'm afraid).

If possible, can you try an offline game to check its not bandwidth issues...


----------



## ZachD (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: Stuttering/chugging lag running online games*

Thanks for the reply. 

I'll try an offline game or two later on today if I have time, only have Baldur's Gate and Civ 4 to pick from, imagine those will do.

Interestingly, current PSU is second one i've had for the PC. First one had some kind of defect with the fan and I had it replaced. Old PSU used to run real loud at times with an unhealthy rattle. Makes me wonder if the lag I had early on was caused by crappy PSU also.

Thing is this. Guy that built my PC says he garentees his work for 3 years. The PC is maybe 1.5 years old now. So I may be able to get my PC guy to replace the powersource...again. That said, Mr PC guy is somewhat more then reluctant to believe me when I tell him there are problems with the PC he built for me. Took me over 6 months to get him here to replace the PSU first time and that was only after he got word from the manufacturer that the fan had a defect.

So, what would be the best way to determine if the PSU is the problem here -what tests can I do (before just switching the PSU itself) that will produce conclusive evidence that the PSU is the actual problem?

Not saying it is the real problem of course, but i'd like to try and rule that one out asap. 

Apparently i'm not the only one on Everquest to be experiencing this weird stutter lag either, so it may be more game dependant then anything.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Stuttering/chugging lag running online games*

You will have to show him but first make sure it is not an Online problem as you won't be covered for that.

Also, ask him to replace it with a Corsair PSU as he will get you a cheap one which won't last... (even if it costs you a bit, it will be worth the years and years of good PSU service) - Mine has a 7 year guarentee and most come with 5 or more years...


----------



## ZachD (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: Stuttering/chugging lag running online games*

No visible lag problems while running Baldur's Gate. Tho its an old, not graphically heavy game, its always very easy to see if it is lagging, and its not. Actually fired up Everquest while I tested Baldur's Gate. Everquest lagged the entire time (or at least every time I looked at the EQ screen).

May end up getting a Cosair PSU anyways, seems like a good thing to do.

If it was a bandwidth issue, wouldn't it lag out both my PCs? They both run through the same modem, and the lag on PC#2 is there regardless of whether or not PC#1 is online or even running.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Stuttering/chugging lag running online games*

It sounds like something is sucking bandwidth from the laggy PC. You could try running the good one whilst the laggy one is connected to the internet to make sure...


What firewalls and anti-viruses do you have on both PCs?


----------



## ZachD (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: Stuttering/chugging lag running online games*

My usual set up for Everquest is actually 5 accounts played on two PCs set up side by side.

Two instances of the game are run on PC#1 (the older, non lagging PC), and the remaining three instances are run on PC#2 (the newer more powerful lag inflicted PC).

So during normal play I am 5 boxing with both machines at once. They both have the same OS (WinXP) and firewalls (windows firewall and AVG free version) and run through the same modem. Tested PC#2 and the AVG by removing AVG completely from the machine and running Everquest, no effect. Tho i'm not sure whether or not I tested it while the windows firewall was disabled.

Also reformatted PC#2 again yesterday. Only installed the most basic required drivers, AVG free, and the stock version of windows XP (WinXP HE 2000) off disc before I put Everquest on. Fired up 1 instance of Everquest and had the exact same stuttering lag. So current version of windows (and related service packs) seem unrelated to whatever the problem is.

After testing EQ with the older drivers and stock WinXP OS and seeing no difference in the lag I updated Windows to current version and put a newer nvidia display driver on that was recommended to me as one that should run EQ well. No effect, same lag with just one instance of EQ running.

This is partly why I find the issue so perplexing - that I run both PCs with basically the same software, at the same time, through the same ethernet modem, and only the newer, more powerful PC stutter lags and looses time on the PC clock. This lag persists through every change/fix/tweak - software wise - that i've tried over the last week, including: disabling AVG, disabling every network and wireless setting I can find in WinXP, disabling sound driver, modifying startup settings and msconfig as per the instructions on this board, two reformats, and yes have tried with all the most recent drivers and updates. This would seem to suggest to me that the issue isn't software related, but what do I know :grin:

The "good" PC has never evidenced any real sort of lag that i've noticed during normal play with two game instances going.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Stuttering/chugging lag running online games*

Could you post the Older PC's specs please as I will compare them...


----------



## ZachD (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: Stuttering/chugging lag running online games*

Certainly.

Old PC (PC#1 - good PC)
OS: WinXP HE 2002, SP3
PC: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+
2.21 GHz, 2.00GB RAM
MB: Asus M2N-SLI DELUXE
Chipset: nVidia nForce 570 SLI
Phys Mem: 2048 MB (2 x 1024 DDR2-SDRAM)
Video card: NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GT
PSU: Optimax Titan Powersource ATX-550P5 (same PSU)

Newer PC (PC#2 - the laggy one)
OS: WinXP HE version 2002 with SP3
PC: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6000+
3.11 GHz, 2.00GB of RAM
MB: MSI K9N6PGM-F
Chipset: nVidia GeForce 6100V
Phys Memory: 2048 MB (1 x 2048 DDR2-SDRAM)
Video Card: NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GT
PSU: Optimax Titan powersource ATX-550P5

Incidently is it normal for the GPU fan on PC#2 (for the NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GT) to run at 30.0%? GPU fan on PC#1 is showing at 100.00%. No idea if that is relevant.

Please let me know if you need any other info and thanks again for the help.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Stuttering/chugging lag running online games*

Hey mate, try turning the GPU fan up to 70/80 % and see if that has an effect... (try 100% if this doesn't work...)


----------



## ZachD (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: Stuttering/chugging lag running online games*

Used Rivatuner to set fan to 70% then 100%, no effect on lag.

PS - GFX temp sitting at 73 degrees celsius with only one (minimized)instance of game running.


----------



## ZachD (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: Stuttering/chugging lag running online games*

Edit: GFX temp sitting at 73 degrees celsius with only one (minimized)instance of game running.

Watched the temp for a bit with PC Wizard while just running one instance of EQ minimized. Temp went from 73 to 70 after about 10 mins, with GPU Fan set at original value of 30.0%.

Set fan to 60.0% (post I scanned through said 60% was suposed to be the default value for these fans) and temp immediately dropped about 10 degrees and seems to have settled around 52 degrees.

Will experiment a bit more with this and how it performs while EQ is running.

Not sure i've ever heard this fan change speeds to a higher setting before setting it above 70% ish.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Stuttering/chugging lag running online games*

I think that may be it's set speed but 73 'C is very hot and it may be that the Card has already been damaged from that or the CPU.

I would recommend you give your PC a cleanout using a Compressed air canister on the fans (or if you feel technically gifted then you could clean the fan and replace the thermal paste - once removing the fan, this would need applying anyway...)


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Stuttering/chugging lag running online games*



Redeye3323 said:


> I think that may be it's set speed but 73 'C is very hot and it may be that the Card has already been damaged from that or the CPU.
> 
> I would recommend you give your PC a cleanout using a Compressed air canister on the fans (or if you feel technically gifted then you could clean the fan and replace the thermal paste - once removing the fan, this would need applying anyway...)


Beat me to it. There is probably some dust in your machine so a compressed air canister so clean it out.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Stuttering/chugging lag running online games*



elvenleader3 said:


> Beat me to it. There is probably some dust in your machine so a compressed air canister so clean it out.


If none of these work out like me and Jesse have said, then you may have to get another fan for your PC...


----------



## ZachD (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: Stuttering/chugging lag running online games*

Aye i'll clean it out today. 

I let it run overnight with fan set at 70% and 3 instances of EQ running, temp reached about 53 celsius at max and 49 at minimum. Can't say that it has seemed to affect the lag much, but one thing I do notice - when the games are minimized for a while (and temp is at 49 or 50 degrees), then I pull up an instance (maximize) and start moving around, there is usually no lag at first. Sometimes its only for 10 or 20 seconds. But this morning it lasted for 2 or 3 minutes before I saw the lag kick in. Also the temp rises as soon as EQ instances are maximized, not by alot, but it is noticable as soon as I maximize em. Will experiment a bit more with higher settings.

Makes me wonder tho, PC is set up on the floor right beside a window. At night, with the window open, it gets lots of nice, cool air. Seems to me that the longest periods of time i've seen it go without any visible lag have been at night, tho lately I haven't seen that happening either. It seems to lag pretty much all the time now, aside from the short periods of time coming out of relative inactivity.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Stuttering/chugging lag running online games*

It could be that dust from outside has clogged it up.

Give it a clean out and post back


----------



## ZachD (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: Stuttering/chugging lag running online games*

Well, seems that dust was the culprit....

This time when I cleaned it out I made sure to get the fan area etc on vid card itself, not sure i've paid much attention to cleaning the vid card fan before, tho i've cleaned the processor fan and PSU lots. 

Maybe a stupid question but, should I be cleaning the vid card (and fan) regularly with compressed air when I clean the PCs?

Currently sitting around 54 degrees with 3 instances of EQ running and fan set at 70% - and no visible lag. Noticed the core loads are running at lower values also.

Will watch it for a while but i'll be happy if that was the problem.


----------



## ZachD (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: Stuttering/chugging lag running online games*

Meh false alarm. It's still lagging like usual, just didn't kick in for a while after cleaning.


----------



## ZachD (Feb 19, 2010)

So checked it again after a couple hours of running EQ - atm it seems mostly smooth but it still does stutter lag a bit /shrug.

I'll watch some more and see what happens.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Stuttering/chugging lag running online games*

Did you make sure that it was as clean as it could be without removing the fans (including CPU fan and GPU fan). Also, did you make sure to clean out the Case fans with a cloth if possible...


----------



## ZachD (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: Stuttering/chugging lag running online games*

The CPU and GPU fans should be very clean now, but will take a look again here soon to make sure. Only one case fan and sprayed it clean also, tho not overly.

It seems it has made a difference in the lag, I am not seeing steady chugging now, its much more specific lag.

Namely, it seems to start stutter lagging when the CPU temp approaches 70 degrees celsius. Not sure exactly what all makes it run that hot process wise, but running 3 instances of EQ (maximized) certainly does after a while. CPU temp rises steadily from around 35 degrees (at rest) to mid 60s then begins to spike between 65ish and 73 degrees - and starts to stutter lag.

PC#1 I can always hear the fans changing speed in when it starts to work hard, but on this PC I don't hear anything changing speed. Will continue to test it more to try and verify the correlation between stutter lag and CPU temp, since I am guessing 70 degrees is too hot.

If this is the cause, what can I do about it?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Stuttering/chugging lag running online games*

Have you applied some fresh thermal paste to the CPU yet?


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Stuttering/chugging lag running online games*

What Koala said...

Also, it may be worth getting another case fan if you case (one for the back of the case to blow out the hot air)...


----------



## ZachD (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: Stuttering/chugging lag running online games*

No fresh thermal paste yet as I don't have any.

I take it that will help...so will add to list of things to do.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Stuttering/chugging lag running online games*

It will probably help...

I would recommend Artic Silver (5 if possible) thermal paste if you can get it (will cost around the $5 mark)


----------



## ZachD (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: Stuttering/chugging lag running online games*

Haven't had much time to fool with PC during the last week.

Altho I haven't got the thermal paste yet (hopefully tomorrow), and it will help, i'm wondering how much. Even running just 2 applications of Everquest the CPU still rises above 70 degrees with only 1 app maximized, don't even have to be doing anything.

Every time CPU temp rises above the mid 60s, it lags EQ out, so far as I can tell - without exception. Long as it stays below the mid 60s i'm not currently seeing any lag.

I'm told that Everquest is processor heavy and that it sends anything that can be processed by the CPU, to the CPU (early on it was a measure to help out people with crappy vid cards). This would seemingly help explain a bit. But I still find this really surprising that a PC built less then 2 years ago with decent components would heat up and run like crap so easily. 

One other thing that was mentioned to me for helping keep CPU temp down was having a good cooler...which I have no idea what it is and will be looking into. In the meantime, anything I should know about doing the thermal paste / looking into the cooler issue?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Stuttering/chugging lag running online games*

The thermal paste, if correctly applied, should reduce the CPU temperature by about 10C.

You should be ok with the stock cooler (heatsink/fan) and the fresh paste. We can look at alternatives if you still have the problem with lag.

Let us know when you get the paste and are ready to apply it.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Stuttering/chugging lag running online games*

Artic Silver 5 is one of the best pastes out there and is far, far better then the stock paste you would have gotten with it...

We will wait to hear what happens...


----------



## ZachD (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: Stuttering/chugging lag running online games*

Video card in other PC went kaput; been slacking on getting em fixed.

Talking to PC guy today will post again soon.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Stuttering/chugging lag running online games*

Ok mate,

We will wait to hear from you


----------



## ZachD (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: Stuttering/chugging lag running online games*

So hmm, finally got to looking for thermal paste today, first store only had MX2 for almost 20$ (Canadian), guy in second store gave me some....a small bead of white thermal paste.

Didn't think it would hard to find thermal paste here, not sure I like either of the above options. Guess i'll look around a bit more.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Stuttering/chugging lag running online games*

Order it online, newegg may have some if they sell to Canadians...


----------



## ZachD (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: Stuttering/chugging lag running online games*

Lol if they sell to Canadians. I realize we may not have the best reputation as a country but I didn't think it was that bad...joking. They have a newegg.ca website; was just looking at it couple days ago.

Regardless, in the process of getting a new vid card for my old PC (non lagger) and talking to the guy who built my PCs he tells me that if I start messing around with thermal paste it voids my warrenty (on stuttering PC). Also while he was here found out that the whatever the mechanism is, in bios, that controls whether or not the CPU fan responds/changes speed due to CPU temp, it was disabled. So that is now turned on. Will experiment more and see if that makes a difference.

Be rather ironic if that is all I needed to do.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Stuttering/chugging lag running online games*

Try that and get back to us. I will wait to see what happens

Why did you ask him to put the thermal paste on, can't void you warranty if he does it can it?


----------



## ZachD (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: Stuttering/chugging lag running online games*

More wishful thinking on my part, its still stuttering.

I will be asking him to do the thermal paste next. Figured would wait and see if changing the setting in bios had any effect.

Aside from that, i'm under the impression that this CPU shouldn't have any real trouble running at 70 degrees celsius. Which leads me to think it has some kind of defect.

Why is it you recommend Arctic Silver (5) btw? I was told the MX2 is better (though more expensive). Just a good, non-expensive thermal paste or are there other reasons you're recommending it?


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Stuttering/chugging lag running online games*

Artic Silver is supposed to be one of the best ones out there and it's cheap. I don't know about the other one you mentioned though.

Hopefully a hardware guy can clear that up...

In the meantime find out if that guy will do it for you and not void the warranty...

Only other option is another case fan...

If you don't already have a case fan pulling the hot air in the case out the back or side then it would be worthwhile doing that...


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Stuttering/chugging lag running online games*

An extra case fan wouldn't be enough to reduce a CPU temperature of 70C, but fixing the fan speed in BIOS is a step in the right direction. You need to apply the thermal paste as soon as possible, even if it's just the generic small bead from your local supplier until you can get hold of some quality paste. The Athlon 64 X2 6000+ should be kept below 60C under stress.

Make sure you clean off the old paste first, then spread the new stuff onto the CPU until it's barely visible. Only a tiny amount is required as its purpose is to fill in the microscopic grooves on the CPU surface, allowing better contact between the CPU and heatsink.

MX2 will reduce the CPU temperature by about 1-2C more than Arctic Silver 5, and won't need to be replaced for at least 5 years, which is why it's more expensive. Arctic Silver 5 contains silver which can be dangerous if it comes into contact with other parts of the motherboard (if you're not careful applying it and spill some), and MX2 contains no metal at all.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Stuttering/chugging lag running online games*

I think a combo is needed then.

New thermal paste, another case fan and your CPU fan to be high


----------



## ZachD (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: Stuttering/chugging lag running online games*

I see, thanks for the infos.

Ever since I started having problems with the PSU i've actually kept the side panel off of the case, it gets lots of fresh cool air from the nearby window this way. The effect on CPU temp is quite noticable - if the window is open and cool (or cold) air is coming in, its alot harder to get the CPU temp to rise over 65 degrees (doesn't happen at night if outside temp is cold enough). However when the season warms up (it is still winter here) I fully expect a 24/7 lagfest. I'll put a freakin box fan on the floor beside the thing if it comes to that. It doesn't have a case in the side panel tho.

PC man is rather busy, and somewhat unresponsive atm so will try to get him over here again to do the thermal paste, but if he doesn't respond withen a few days i'll do it myself.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Stuttering/chugging lag running online games*

hopefully he will have the time...

What do you mean by a Box fan? This might just work lol


----------



## ZachD (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: Stuttering/chugging lag running online games*

Box fan is just a big fan that sits on the floor or in windows sort of thing. No idea if that is the proper, correct name for em.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Stuttering/chugging lag running online games*

If you have one or can get one cheap then I think that would work a treat...

If they are expensive though, it may just be better getting some more case fans or maybe a heatsink for the CPU...


----------



## ZachD (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: Stuttering/chugging lag running online games*

Actually tried this idea out yesterday. Put the fan on the floor beside the PC with side panel off. Aimed it at the CPU and let it run for a couple hours while playing 3 instances of Everquest. No noticable affect on CPU temperature. Actually saw CPU temp spike all the way up to 78 degrees while running 3 apps. That is with the CPU fan running and the box fan blowing cool air on the CPU so, i'm doubtful that the thermal paste is going to make enough of a difference to be any real help. Tho I did get to talk to PC man on the phone today and he is going to look into it.

Sucks cause when the CPU temp stays under 65 degrees it runs really nice, clear and crisp with no lag at all. Unfortunately for my purposes I need to run at least 3 apps of Everquest on this PC, which doesn't seem like its going to happen with this CPU.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Stuttering/chugging lag running online games*

It may be worth investing in a Heatsink for the CPU as they are much better then just a fan. They are bulky but if it doesn't fit in your case then you can just leave the side off lol.

You would have to get the PC guy to do it as it would probably need the CPU removing and new Thermal Paste added (the one that we said).

This may solve your heating problem, hopefully.

Could you list your CPU and Motherboard and one of the guy will know what to look for.

Cheers,
Redeye3323


----------



## ZachD (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: Stuttering/chugging lag running online games*

Heh aye, just talked to PC dude again couple hours ago and he said same thing actually, so in a day or two we going to try and put in a better heatsink and redo the thermal paste at the same time.

Processor is a AMD Athlon 64 x2 6000+
MB is Unspecified K9N6PGM-F, which is an MSI board I believe.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Stuttering/chugging lag running online games*

Glad to hear it mate. Tech minds think alike xD

Hopefully this should do the trick but if it doesn't, the only other thing I could think of is getting a better CPU which can run so many instances of Everquest.

Post back with your result mate as I would like to see where this goes.

Cheers,
Redeye3323


----------



## ZachD (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: Stuttering/chugging lag running online games*

Well didn't get a new heatsink, but did remove it and give it a good clean (was a bit of gunk in there), and got fresh thermal paste (Arctic Silver 5).

Currently PC is running all 3 EQ accounts at 46-47 degrees, which is good. Hoping it stays that way. So hopefully that is the end of my visits here, for a while at least.

Thanks much for all your help and advice guys, peace out.

:grin:ray::smile:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Stuttering/chugging lag running online games*

Thanks for posting back with your solution.

You should be fine with the stock heatsink. More expensive ones are only needed if you're overclocking or if the room temperature is very high (the warm air is pulled into the case by the front fan).

46C is much better, and within the safe range. You just need to keep the inside of the case free of dust by using a can of compressed air every few weeks, and you shouldn't need to replace the thermal paste for another couple of years or anytime you move the heatsink/fan.

I'll mark this thread as solved. Let us know if you have any more problems.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Glad to see it sorted.

Just to make sure, hve you had any problems since?


----------



## ZachD (Feb 19, 2010)

Used it all day yesterday and left it on last night while running 3 apps of EQ and had no problems with stutter lag at all.

CPU seems to hover around 48 degrees while running all three apps.

PC guy said sometimes the thermal paste can kinda get fried, like it heats up too much and burns itself out or something. With all the dust and crap getting in there no wonder.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Glad to hear it.

If you get anymore problems, you know where to come to in the future 

Just out of curiosity, how much did it cost for that thermal paste as I might change mine at a later date...

Glad we could sort it.
Redeye3323 :wave:


----------



## ZachD (Feb 19, 2010)

I didn't actually buy the thermal paste, PC guy brought it. He said it cost nearly 20$ tho. Guess that stuff is expensive around here.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/126410


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks grimx.

I will definatly get that paste in the future if I overclock...


----------

